# Supercard DSTWO+ confirmed



## Costello (Jan 8, 2015)

Fellow Tempers, I have just received official confirmation that the rumored 3DS flashcart from the Supercard Team, also known as *Supercard DSTWO PLUS*, is a reality. Unfortunately I haven't been given any technical details and cannot even confirm that it will play 3DS roms (but we can assume that will be the case otherwise they wouldn't be releasing it as a new product).


​ 
They also stated that the product won't be ready for a little while (a matter of days apparently) due to bugs in the current software - again we have to assume that they meant the firmware or specific version of EOS for the DSTWO PLUS. Stay tuned for more exclusive info and hot news straight from GBAtemp. Discuss in this thread! If you have any additional information confirmed by reliable source please feel free to contact us.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 8, 2015)

BRB selling Gateway.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 8, 2015)

NEW HYPE TRAIN! NEW FUCKING HYPE TRAIN!!!!


----------



## Haymose (Jan 8, 2015)

Things are starting to get really interesting in the 3DS scene.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 8, 2015)

4.5 master race!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Wait what? So it wasn't WaryLouka's hoax?


The hoax, was a hoax. XD


Also, this IS MARVELOUS NEWS! A capable team returning here again!!!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 8, 2015)

Why say "SCREW GATEWAY! GETTING SUPERCARD DSTWO!!!" now? We don't even know if it plays 3DS roms... and if so, how it works...


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Wait what? So it wasn't WaryLouka's hoax?


 
Yeah, that little monster, but apparently it may have been routed in a small amount of truth.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2015)

Um...what the actual hell? The hoax...was a hoax..... HOAXCEPTION


----------



## XDel (Jan 8, 2015)

Excited and hopeful!


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 8, 2015)

Maxconsole has their Gateway. And now GBATEMP gets their DSTWO+. LET THE WAR BEGIN! 

That aside, this looks like an interesting alternative if it turns out to support 3DS roms. Hopefully it won't just be a Sky3DS and DS flashcart mashed together or a gimped version of a Gateway that only works on 4.5 fw.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 8, 2015)

Um. Besides having the ability to play DS and 3DS games on one cart, is there really anything this cart could possibly do that existing ones don't? Don't get me wrong, this is cool and all, but unless they price super competitively and have support on higher firmwares, their card is going to sell like shit and disappear.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 8, 2015)

If the flashcart is legit ,with better features, I may get it for real XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 8, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Maxconsole has their Gateway. And now GBATEMP gets their DSTWO+. LET THE WAR BEGIN!
> 
> That aside, this looks like an interesting alternative if it turns out to support 3DS roms. Hopefully it won't just be a Sky3DS and DS flashcart mashed together or a gimped version of a Gateway that only works on 4.5 fw.


 

Oh I'm sure that at least, it'll be permanently forced to work on only 4.x    Let's hope it doesn't cost $80.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 8, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Maxconsole has their Gateway. And now GBATEMP gets their DSTWO+. LET THE WAR BEGIN!
> 
> That aside, this looks like an interesting alternative if it turns out to support 3DS roms. Hopefully it won't just be a Sky3DS and DS flashcart mashed together or a gimped version of a Gateway that only works on 4.5 fw.


 
Supercard has always been the best team, I bet it works on 9.2 at the very least, and kicks the SHIT out of gateway. Supercard also has way better customer relations and service IMO.


----------



## kyogre123 (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Supercard has always been the best team, I bet it works on 9.2 at the very least, and kicks the SHIT out of gateway. Supercard also has way better customer relations and service IMO.


 
I bet their card will play Wii games as Supercard is the best team of everything!!11


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

kyogre123 said:


> I bet their card will play Wii games as Supercard is the best team of everything!!11


 
Nah, doubt it.


----------



## Etheboss (Jan 9, 2015)

It seems they got a reputation to keep up..


----------



## kyogre123 (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Nah, doubt it.


 
Blasphemy. May the Supercard gods forgive you.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

kyogre123 said:


> Blasphemy. May the Supercard gods forgive you.


 
Sent them an email asking for it, waiting on a response now.


----------



## Arnold0 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wasn't this card just an hoax ? ..


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

kyogre123 said:


> Blasphemy. May the Supercard gods forgive you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seems all is forgiven.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2015)

Arnold0 said:


> Wasn't this card just an hoax ? ..


Actually nope. The hoax itself was a hoax. XD That's why it was moved in the EoF XD


----------



## Escape (Jan 9, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Um. Besides having the ability to play DS and 3DS games on one cart, is there really anything this cart could possibly do that existing ones don't? Don't get me wrong, this is cool and all, but unless they price super competitively and have support on higher firmwares, their card is going to sell like shit and disappear.



Trust me, even if it's merely a GW clone + DS support it will sell well. The DSTWO fanboys will be all over it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh? Ohhhhhhhhh?
Oh ho ho! I have high hopes after the wonder that was the Supercard DSTwo!


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

Escape said:


> Trust me, even if it's merely a GW clone + DS support it will sell well. The DSTWO fanboys will be all over it.


 
Like white on rice my friend... like white on rice.


----------



## Costello (Jan 9, 2015)

Arnold0 said:


> Wasn't this card just an hoax ? ..


 

- well, if someone hacked the Supercard team boss's email address, wrote me an email, taking great care to replicate the boss's usual writing style, ... I guess it could be a hoax yeah, but hell a really elaborate hoax.

- or are you asking me if I am lying (what would be the point?)

- or are you asking if they are lying (again what good would it do?)


----------



## Vappy (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm hopeful that it's more than another 4.x-restricted card. The market for those is too small now, and if it was going to be just that, why leave it until 18 months after Gateway's initial release?


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

Costello said:


> - well, if someone hacked the Supercard team boss's email address, wrote me an email, taking great care to replicate the boss's usual writing style, ... I guess it could be a hoax yeah, but hell a really elaborate hoax.
> 
> - or are you asking me if I am lying (what would be the point?)
> 
> - or are you asking if they are lying (again what good would it do?)


 
A different user made a thread about a card called dstwo+ that ended up being a hoax.


----------



## kirekun (Jan 9, 2015)

*rejoices*
Now I could play DS games and wait for an exploit in higher firmware versions (>9.2)
[or just buy a N3ds]


----------



## halogamer2145 (Jan 9, 2015)

We can finally ditch the shit company that is called Gateway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> A different user made a thread about a card called dstwo+ that ended up being a hoax.


 

We know, but I'm 100% sure Costello can be trusted and has reputable sources, ironic that thread was, the OP is infinitely more trustworthy.


halogamer2145 said:


> We can finally ditch the shit company that is called Gateway.


Ssh....you'll anger the GW gods


----------



## XDel (Jan 9, 2015)

Escape said:


> Trust me, even if it's merely a GW clone + DS support it will sell well. The DSTWO fanboys will be all over it.


 I will... GBA support!


----------



## gudenau (Jan 9, 2015)

Bugs, hrm. Waiting to steal GW's 9.2 code?


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Bugs, hrm. Waiting to steal GW's 9.2 code?


 
One can only hope.


----------



## liomajor (Jan 9, 2015)

As long as there is no announcent on their website, by all means... there was so many misleading informations, it simply didn't happen.


----------



## halogamer2145 (Jan 9, 2015)

Escape said:


> Trust me, even if it's merely a GW clone + DS support it will sell well. The DSTWO fanboys will be all over it.


 
A Gateway clone would be better than a Gateway. Atleast there would be communication.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Bugs, hrm. Waiting to steal GW's 9.2 code?


 

Hmm, that'd be a shame 





halogamer2145 said:


> A Gateway clone would be better than a Gateway. Atleast there would be communication.


 
And none of this vague, "we're working on this" or "our servers are busy" bullshit. Not to mention the long waits in between replies from email.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jan 9, 2015)

halogamer2145 said:


> A Gateway clone would be better than a Gateway. Atleast there would be communication.


 
A Gateway clone would not better than Gateway because the Gateway dev team has been the one doing all the development and if people bought clones instead development would cease with the theoretically less competent teams and communication wouldn't mean shit.

All faith in the Supercard team that it own't be a clone because of their history though.


----------



## Diag (Jan 9, 2015)

"won't be ready for a little while" sounds better and more honest than saying "in 2 days, before the end of the weekend, in 48 hours" all over again

gateway needs competition...
and with the supercard team they´ll finally found some


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

2ndApex said:


> A Gateway clone would not better than Gateway because the Gateway dev team has been the one doing all the development and if people bought clones instead development would cease with the theoretically less competent teams and communication wouldn't mean shit.
> 
> All faith in the Supercard team that it own't be a clone because of their history though.


 

Because current communication and responses with the original GW team is so impeccable and reliable, right? Monopolizing the flashcard market is asinine anyways, there needs to be more competition.


----------



## halogamer2145 (Jan 9, 2015)

2ndApex said:


> A Gateway clone would not better than Gateway because the Gateway dev team has been the one doing all the development and if people bought clones instead development would cease with the theoretically less competent teams and communication wouldn't mean shit.
> 
> All faith in the Supercard team that it own't be a clone because of their history though.


 
You're right that the chances of it being a clone are low, but even if it was, I think the Supercard team would be experienced enough to push things forward.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Supercard has always been the best team, I bet it works on 9.2 at the very least, and kicks the SHIT out of gateway. Supercard also has way better customer relations and service IMO.


 
i have a dstwo and i like it but i wouldn't say their customer relations are way better they take even longer to release updates than GW , GW always deliver emunand updates super quick supercard team is also fast for update to get it working with latest fw but they take even longer to release updates that add features than GW does , and by a long shot ,just look at the snes emulator fiasco and even worse the movie player fiasco, it took forever, and their forums and press releases are all in barely legible chingrish


----------



## bannana2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Costello said:


> I have just received word from the Supercard Team confirming that the rumored 3DS flashcart from the Supercard team, also known as *Supercard DSTWO PLUS*, is a reality. Unfortunately I haven't been given any technical details and cannot even confirm that it will play 3DS roms (but we can assume that will be the case otherwise they wouldn't be releasing it as a new product).
> 
> View attachment 14012​
> They also stated that the product won't be ready for a little while (a matter of days apparently) due to bugs in the current software - again we have to assume that they meant the firmware or specific version of EOS for the DSTWO PLUS. Stay tuned for more exclusive info and hot news straight from GBAtemp. Discuss in this thread! If you have any additional information confirmed by reliable source please feel free to contact us.


 

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is EOS?


----------



## purupuru (Jan 9, 2015)

3ds, ds, gba, GBC and VB all on the same card! At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but what is EOS?


 
The name of supercards ofw. evolution operation system.


----------



## escherbach (Jan 9, 2015)

Geez. Why didn't Costello post something in a "matter of days" then rather than now?

This is a very suspect and frankly, ANNOYING post.

What is the news?

DSTWO are going to release something - so fucking what?

Specs and and proof of functionality or it's boring hype that people are mostly fed up with at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

My, some people sure are impatient around here.


----------



## TinyRick (Jan 9, 2015)

... So we'll have another thread that reaches 1000+ pages... -.-


----------



## CoolFangs (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm really interested to see what features, if any, this will have to differentiate itself. If nothing else this seems like this would be the time for the Gateway update to come out.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Will probably buy the dstwo +. Gateway is taking way to freaking long.


----------



## purupuru (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Geez. Why didn't Costello post something in a "matter of days" then rather than now?
> 
> This is a very suspect and frankly, ANNOYING post.
> 
> ...


As the Brits say don't be a twat. Actually that common vernacular in a lot of English speaking countries but it sounds best coming from a Brit so pretend I have a British accent


----------



## Costello (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Geez. Why didn't Costello post something in a "matter of days" then rather than now?
> 
> This is a very suspect and frankly, ANNOYING post.
> 
> ...


 

I know it's not much, but I think people still deserve to know that the "DSTWO PLUS" is actually real and being worked on 

also, I have of course requested more information and I hope I'll get something exciting to report. I'll update this thread if I hear anything.

Oh and also, I'm not sure if you are calling my post "suspect" or if you are referring to somebody else's, but all that I've said in this post comes directly from the guy at the head of the SC team (he emailed me this morning). The e-mail states, and I quote, that they need "a few more days to debug their software". I don't know how that makes my post suspect, I'm really just reporting the info I got from the email.


----------



## Sec89 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys, newcomer here from Aus.

Received word from OzModChips (flashcard reseller)


Spoiler


----------



## escherbach (Jan 9, 2015)

purupuru said:


> As the Brits say don't be a twat. Actually that common vernacular in a lot of English speaking countries but it sounds best coming from a Brit


 
Yeah in a Vinne Jones menacing accent is best.

But lay off mate, I ain't looking for trouble. Thread is a wind up.

But if it's true then there needs to be a little more info to make it a satisfying "announcement"


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> Geez. Why didn't Costello post something in a "matter of days" then rather than now?
> 
> This is a very suspect and frankly, ANNOYING post.
> 
> ...


got to agree, its like from one extreme to another.....we have all these amazing features.....and no ETA, and now we have a ETA....but no features.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 9, 2015)

I think Costello is trolling us...


----------



## Aeodan (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow so glad this turned out to be real. Definitely going to order one once it's up for purchase.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Drak0rex said:


> I think Costello is trolling us...


 

I hope not.... Heaven forbid another company competes against the Gateway


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

nah i doubt its fake, i had heard a rumor a while back they where dropping the old DSTwo......and they where making a 4.x 2-in-1 gateway style card.....but as always rumors are to be taken with a pinch of salt.....or a few buckets of salt.....then resellers where running out of stock so i kinda suspected it was indeed coming.......but with all the 9.x support hoax stuff getting spread about, idk if it really is a gateway 4.x solution 2 in 1 card, a sky3ds cart emulation only + NDS 2-in-1 or something completely different....the fact they are staying silent on features does make me suspicious that they just plan to rip off the new gateway update once its out......if your ready to ship you could at least confirm the basics to your potential customers


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Inb4 the card only supports 4.x bullshit


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Well. I dunno about all of you, but _I'm_ hyped.

And if I understood the OP correctly, it should be out in a matter of days?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 9, 2015)

Real news on gbatemp :o, and from Costello too, are we back in 2008? Anyway tho they're a bit late to the party, tho we will see what they have planned. We know they will support the card well, but unless they got a major surprise, or gateway screws up, I don't see the majority of 4.5 users buying another card.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like Supercard is getting my money again.


----------



## escherbach (Jan 9, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> Well. I dunno about all of you, but _I'm_ hyped.
> 
> And if I understood the OP correctly, it should be out in a matter of days?


 
"a matter of days"

I bet the OP will regret using that phrase.


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> "a matter of days"
> 
> I bet the OP will regret using that phrase.




I'll be watching.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> "a matter of days"
> 
> I bet the OP will regret using that phrase.


 

You DO know who the OP is, right? Why will he regret it? Because the Gateway will finally have a competitor. Oh no, heaven forbid.


----------



## Venseer (Jan 9, 2015)

Fool me once, shame on you...


----------



## escherbach (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You DO know who the OP is, right? Why will he regret it? Because the Gateway will finally have a competitor. Oh no, heaven forbid.


 
No I don't know - who is Costello - I mean who is he _really_?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

escherbach said:


> No I don't know - who is Costello - I mean who is he _really_?


 

He's only the owner of GBA Temp, you know where it says "headmaster" on his title? Like, the head honcho, not someone to be screwed with, yeah, you might want to show a little more respect rather than disdain.





gamesquest1 said:


> no, its a joke....you know because "a matter of days" usually ends up as a matter of weeks/months round these ways


Meaning....? What joke? I doubt this is a hoax.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You DO know who the OP is, right? Why will he regret it? Because the Gateway will finally have a competitor. Oh no, heaven forbid.


no, its a joke....you know because "a matter of days" usually ends up as a matter of weeks/months round these ways


----------



## escherbach (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> He's only the owner of GBA Temp, you know where it says "headmaster" on his title? Like, the head honcho, not someone to be screwed with, yeah, you might want to show a little more respect rather than disdain.


 
hey FUCK YOU and your dad 

(that's a funny smiley in case of doubt)


----------



## Judas18 (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I'll be God damned.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> He's only the owner of GBA Temp, you know where it says "headmaster" on his title? Like, the head honcho, not someone to be screwed with, yeah, you might want to show a little more respect rather than disdain.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning....? What joke? I doubt this is a hoax.


i think you need to get that chip off your shoulder.....lighten up, you dont like gateway....sure we have noticed, but do you still not have a 3ds yet?

people can have a joke without you going all "WTF EXPLAIN WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!" on them


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> i think you need to get that chip off your shoulder.....lighten up, you dont like gateway....sure we have noticed, but do you still not have a 3ds yet?
> 
> people can have a joke without you going all "WTF EXPLAIN WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!" on them


 

I won't argue that, but there's nothing wrong with competition. Gateway shouldn't have to be the only card out there that's reputable. Whether or not one has a 3DS doesn't mean a damn thing. This isn't a "Own a 3DS or GTFO thread" club.


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Inb4 the card only supports 4.x bullshit


 

Hopefully not only 4.x, would be highly disappointed to see just another "gateway clone".

I know that they're a brand and probably won't just copy/paste, but 4.x is old news, I don't see them gaining a lot from 4.x, even if they make it significantly cheaper than the competitors, because 4.x 3DS is still not cheap.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I won't argue that, but there's nothing wrong with competition. Gateway shouldn't have to be the only card out there that's reputable. Whether or not one has a 3DS doesn't mean a damn thing. This isn't a "3DS or GTFO" club.


nobody said it is, but you know....it does help when its a 3ds section....anyone would think you got bricked by gateway or something.......i fail to see why someone without a 3ds would be so vested in "we NEED more competition"....if your not buying any of them what does it matter....yeah competition is good for the consumer.......im not tring to say STFU, im just saying unless you are currently looking to buy a card, competition doesn't really help you in your position, neither does FW compatibility

anywaysss, just chill out its not a flashcard war, we can all be friends, but until we see features, this announcement is pretty useless


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> nobody said it is, but you know....it does help when its a 3ds section....anyone would think you got bricked by gateway or something.......i fail to see why someone without a 3ds would be so vested in "we NEED more competition"....if you're not buying any of them what does it matter....yeah competition is good for the consumer.......im not tring to say STFU, im just saying unless you are currently looking to buy a card, competition doesn't really help you in your position, neither does FW compatability


 

But it will help when buying a 3DS in the near future, and surely, they can't rely on 4.x forever, especially with the New 3DS LL being released and all, they don't have 4.x firmware, so, they have to figure out a way for potential customers. As a future customer, I care because I want the card that best suits my needs. It's not criminal to think about those things or take into consideration, you know. How do you know for sure that I'll never buy a 3DS with a tax refund? I never once said I was never going to own a 3DS.

Edit: Sorry, I don't know what the hell I was talking about....wow, that was rude of me....


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> But it will help when buying a 3DS in the near future, and surely, they can't rely on 4.x forever, especially with the New 3DS LL being released and all, they don't have 4.x firmware, so, they have to figure out a way for potential customers. As a future customer, I care because I want the card that best suits my needs. It's not criminal to think about those things or take into consideration, you know. How do you know for sure that I'll never buy a 3DS with a tax refund? I never once said I was never going to own a 3DS.


read the amendment.....im not looking to fight im simply saying until this has any features announced its pointless "considering" it......i hope you get a 3ds soon(tm) i think you deserve one after following the 3ds scene for so long without one, but just chill out on the bashing and stuff, it doesnt help anyone, yeah maybe this card will be fantastic....maybe not, lets just wait and see before we choose sides shall we


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 9, 2015)

I just hope the 4.5 only rumor isn't true


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> read the amendment.....im not looking to fight im simply saying until this has any features announced its pointless "considering" it......i hope you get a 3ds soon(tm) i think you deserve one after following the 3ds scene for so long without one, but just chill out on the bashing and stuff, it doesnt help anyone, yeah maybe this card will be fantastic....maybe not, lets just wait and see before we choose sides shall we


 

Amended my last post as well...yikes....sorry...


----------



## amback (Jan 9, 2015)

monopoly is not good in any market, as soon as the gateway hears about this.
they will step up their game and stop spreading false information via any middle men


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You DO know who the OP is, right? Why will he regret it? Because the Gateway will finally have a competitor. Oh no, heaven forbid.


Geez, calm down...sounds like you have a chubby for the headmaster. It was obviously a joke which is a play on the "coming soon", "matter of days", "end of the week" type answers that Gateways has been throwing out the past two months.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 9, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I just hope the 4.5 only rumor isn't true


 
I highly doubt it, this late to the party and expect users to be on firmware 4.5 may as well can the project and go back to drawing boards if that's the case.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Amended my last post as well...yikes....sorry...


ultimately we all just want whats best for each other (well the majority of us)......(ok some of us), I like to think of myself as well versed in this stuff, right now atm in terms of price+features+support gateway wins (not mentioning the 9.2 support, thats a piss take) but generally speaking out of all the 4.x compatible cards, gateway is the top dog, with MT like a challenger who still depends on the top dog....so whilst it will challenge it will never surpass unless they learn to do their own shit

for 9.3-9.4 users there is only really sky3ds

and for everyone in between they have to decide if they trust gateway to pull their fingers out their arse, or just go with what works RIGHT NOW

So yeah the scene could really do with some real competition..not more cloning ....i have seen enough cloning, i want to see REAL competition, only then will things really get interesting


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> for 9.3-9.4 users there is only really sky3ds


there's a catch though it's NOT region free


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> there's a catch though it's NOT region free


yep but for 9.3-9.4 users its either sky3ds, legit, or sell up and get another console....none of which are perfect, but thats the reality of rushing blindly into updates


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 9, 2015)

Not believing it until its in my hands.


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Jan 9, 2015)

DSTWO is amazing, I can't wait for this!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2015)

which ever card gets updated/released 1st and works on 9.0 and is region free 3ds roms that's the card i will buy. pricing is irrelevant


----------



## Veign06 (Jan 9, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> ultimately we all just want whats best for each other (well the majority of us)......(ok some of us), I like to think of myself as well versed in this stuff, right now atm in terms of price+features+support gateway wins (not mentioning the 9.2 support, thats a piss take) but generally speaking out of all the 4.x compatible cards, gateway is the top dog, with MT like a challenger who still depends on the top dog....so whilst it will challenge it will never surpass unless they learn to do their own shit
> 
> for 9.3-9.4 users there is only really sky3ds
> 
> ...


Yep, more real competition will be nice. Gateway can just take their time at the moment. Once Sky3DS hit they were pretty quick to update their website to say more was coming but not so much now lol.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jan 9, 2015)

Never had a DsTwo sadly. I might get this when it comes out. Also, could this become the next 1000 page thread?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2015)

Veign06 said:


> Yep, more real competition will be nice. Gateway can just take their time at the moment. Once Sky3DS hit they were pretty quick to update their website to say more was coming but not so much now lol.


 
well they need to figure out how to copy skys code so their card works on 9.0 and that takes time


----------



## retrofan_k (Jan 9, 2015)

kyogre123 said:


> I bet their card will play Wii games as Supercard is the best team of everything!!11


 
Lol..yeah.  Still got a couple of supercards from back in the DS days.


----------



## SS4 (Jan 9, 2015)

If its as good as the SCDS2 was for the DS (which is still in my DSi XL and used every week ) then I am buying one along with the NEW 3DS XL (whenever it gets released here. . .) for sure!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2015)

So is the price gonna be double gateway's price?


----------



## gempugs (Jan 9, 2015)

If the price is at least that much of a Gateway, the build quality better not to be as shitty as the DSTWO.


----------



## viral777 (Jan 9, 2015)

So this is to be out within a couple of days?


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> So is the price gonna be double gateway's price?


 
It better not be. :V


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 9, 2015)

I own 4 dstwo's and I love them all... Is there anyway I can put my gateway up for adoption? I wanna replace a member of the family!


----------



## person66 (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would they not call it the dsthree? You know, for the *3*DS.

Seriously though, I'm pretty excited for this, although I doubt I will be able to use it as I am probably going to sell my 3ds for a new 3ds whenever they are released in NA. Still have my GBAtemp edition dstwo though, and I love it. I hope this card will be just as good as the last one.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jan 9, 2015)

viral777 said:


> So this is to be out within a couple of days?


Well, as it says, in a "matter of days". That means it can be anywhere from 1 to 30 days that matters. Thankfully they didn't say "a matter of weeks" or "a matter of months" or COUGH HURGH "soon"


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 9, 2015)

person66 said:


> Why would they not call it the dsthree? You know, for the *3*DS.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty excited for this, although I doubt I will be able to use it as I am probably going to sell my 3ds for a new 3ds whenever they are released in NA. Still have my GBAtemp edition dstwo though, and I love it. I hope this card will be just as good as the last one.


 

I completely agree! I guess its could be because the dstwo plus will be using allot of the dstwo's parts or something similar... but still wtf dsthree sounds so much better


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> Supercard has always been the best team, I bet it works on 9.2 at the very least, and kicks the SHIT out of gateway. Supercard also has way better customer relations and service IMO.


*This x1000*

*goes back to staring at the newly purchased Gateway Card sitting in a case doing nothing but collecting dust and empty promises*


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 9, 2015)

person66 said:


> Why would they not call it the dsthree? You know, for the *3*DS.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty excited for this, although I doubt I will be able to use it as I am probably going to sell my 3ds for a new 3ds whenever they are released in NA. Still have my GBAtemp edition dstwo though, and I love it. I hope this card will be just as good as the last one.


 
Plot twist. it only supports the *2*DS.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 9, 2015)

Holy crap..  Look at the speed that this thread grows...

This actually hyped me again about the 3ds scene.  Lets see where it goes


----------



## viral777 (Jan 9, 2015)

I bet i'll have the dstwo + in my hands by the time Gateway releases the update.


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 9, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Holy crap.. Look at the speed that this thread grows...
> 
> This actually hyped me again about the 3ds scene. Lets see where it goes





viral777 said:


> I bet i'll have the dstwo + in my hands by the time Gateway releases the update.


 
LOL, I totally agree if the dstwo plus comes out faster then the gateway update... someone will be making money!


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 9, 2015)

Sadly though every sign (including an email I got from a retailer) is showing that it only supports 4.5 for 3DS loading.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Isle41 said:


> Sadly though every sign (including an email I got from a retailer) is showing that it only supports 4.5 for 3DS loading.


 

And that's retarded, go fig. More 4.x BS


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And that's retarded, go fig. More 4.x BS


 
Needs emunand and 9.2. Anything less and it's worthless. It can even miss .cia because we can probably find a workaround. Though needs emunand and 9.2, or a substitute for emunand.


----------



## Multiboy2k (Jan 9, 2015)

I have been a supporter of the supercard team since their very first card released. *I TRUST THEM.*

They stand by their word, release dates, updates, and most importantly their products are extremely reliable. Their track record spans much much longer than this pointless new gateway card

that is still sitting motionless in my desk drawer. Gah!  I wish I could refund this thing.

Because, im totally getting this card.

Btw, my DsTwo card is still running strong going on a little over two years now!


----------



## xdarkmario (Jan 9, 2015)

Good! F*cking Gateway needs some pressure! taking there time when people like me are dying to buy it but they keep slacking and not giving any word on release date! if this supercard is all its cracked up to be ill buy it instead! Because i just brought a supercard DStwo this summer and it is amazing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Isle41 said:


> Needs emunand and 9.2. Anything less and it's worthless. It can even miss .cia because we can probably find a workaround. Though needs emunand and 9.2, or a substitute for emunand.


 

Otherwise, this card won't stand out and will be just like the other ones out there, and just as worthless.


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 9, 2015)

I like Gateway better then DSTWO. My opinion only


----------



## Wisenheimer (Jan 9, 2015)

1.  Will it have a CPU?
2.  Will the CPU be faster than the DS2?
3.  Will it support 3DS homebrew?


The main reason I bought a DSTwo was to emulate the games Nintendo refused to sell (NES, GB, GBA, SNES, Genesis, GG).  The SNES on the DS leaves a lot to be desired, but the 3DS should have the cajones to handle it, even without a coprocessor.


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 9, 2015)

Wisenheimer said:


> 1. Will it have a CPU?
> 2. Will the CPU be faster than the DS2?
> 3. Will it support 3DS homebrew?
> 
> ...


 
I'd wait for 9.2 support. Tbh with you


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 9, 2015)

goodbye Gate Way you will not be missed


----------



## luney (Jan 9, 2015)

All I want to know is how much and where can I preorder? Ok not so much how much, just where the hell can I preorder. The Fact that the EZ Team released an update for the EZiv right now is very interesting. I'm hoping it was their way of saying they are still in this game. Supercard may have had better longevity with the dstwo but their customer support paled in comparison to EZ Team's. They were always the first with updates when needed. I have at least one of almost every one of their cards and would spend my hard earned money on their horse in this race in a heartbeat. Anyway, WHERE THE HELL CAN I PREORDER?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 9, 2015)

I know it's comming!, but i just think people with gateways and not been able to use them yet, should not yet sell there Gateway. Wait till more news comes out from Supercard team to see what it can do and around what date it will be released.



person66 said:


> Why would they not call it the dsthree? You know, for the *3*DS.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty excited for this, although I doubt I will be able to use it as I am probably going to sell my 3ds for a new 3ds whenever they are released in NA. Still have my GBAtemp edition dstwo though, and I love it. I hope this card will be just as good as the last one.


 
I bet cause DSTwo is so well known in the DS(i) community as the best cart (it is the best cart) to keep the name and add a + is pure a marketing stunt to sell alot of carts 

Also, Who's next?
- EZFlash with an EZFlash VII cause VI is to confusing with Vi


----------



## gempugs (Jan 9, 2015)

Wisenheimer said:


> 1. Will it have a CPU?
> 2. Will the CPU be faster than the DS2?
> 3. Will it support 3DS homebrew?
> 
> ...



Hell no for the CPU shit. Look at how bad the build quality is for the DSTWO. With a CPU it will just drain more battery from the 3DS even in sleep mode, gets hot and causing contact issues because of the size while getting its shell heavily scratched. And you are just too young to have a chance to buy those games when they are in production from Nintendo. You can still technically buy it from sites like ebay but the question is that are you even willing to spend for them lol when can easily pirate them like what you do now.


----------



## DoJo_Master (Jan 9, 2015)

gempugs said:


> Hell no for the CPU shit. Look at how bad the build quality is for the DSTWO. With a CPU it will just drain more battery from the 3DS even in sleep mode, gets hot and causing contact issues because of the size while getting its shell heavily scratched. And you are just too young to have a chance to buy those games when they are in production from Nintendo. You can still technically buy it from sites like ebay but the question is that are you even willing to spend for them lol when can easily pirate them like what you do now.


 

Ill wait for the forum to handle you... (grabs popcorn)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol at those bashing DSTWO for the sake of bashing them because it's not Gateway XD I smell embitterment.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Jan 9, 2015)

srsly? dstwo+..?? , NEW n3ds....who come's up with these names? on the other hand... more competition in the flashcart market = better for consumers... i think...


----------



## Öhr (Jan 9, 2015)

Now lets see who is faster: GW with their update or SuperCard with their release :3

im betting on supercard, despite putting my money on GW already >_<


----------



## gempugs (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol at those bashing DSTWO for the sake of bashing them because it's not Gateway XD I smell embitterment.



You know what is the meaning of facts and flaws. The features are nice but there is the badly built shell. The DSTWO+ could be an insta-buy if it have distinctive features like what the DSTWO does in the past, of course, will be much nicer when its build quality is on par or better than Gateway, especially for its usual hefty price tag. People do 'bash' iPhone as overpriced crap but there is not any flawless android device either compared to iPhone.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Jan 9, 2015)

gempugs said:


> Hell no for the CPU shit. Look at how bad the build quality is for the DSTWO. With a CPU it will just drain more battery from the 3DS even in sleep mode, gets hot and causing contact issues because of the size while getting its shell heavily scratched. And you are just too young to have a chance to buy those games when they are in production from Nintendo. You can still technically buy it from sites like ebay but the question is that are you even willing to spend for them lol when can easily pirate them like what you do now.


 

LOL, okay.

Just FYI, Nintendo's first handheld was released around the time I started Kindergarten. I never owned any handheld game systems growing up and there are some good games that I missed out on that I would like to play.

I am more than happy enough to buy them from the eShope when they are available (like I have with the GBC and NES Zeldas and Metroids), but there are a lot of older titles (including all the SNES and GBA games) that are not available from Nintendo. The DSTwo was the only way for me to play games like Mother 3 and Minish Cap and many of the other quality portable titles I missed while growing up.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol at those bashing DSTWO for the sake of bashing them because it's not Gateway XD I smell embitterment.


Damn I'm so bitter that I can play all these free games right now.

Just a bit ridiculous for the main complaint directed at Gateway to be the wait, when people are clearly ready to wait for an undefined amount of time for a different flash cart that has yet to even be released.  The 3DS scene has been rife with promises, but only one cart has actually delivered from the beginning.  Until my Gateway stops playing every game available for the 3DS, there's no reason for me to spend more money on something else or even consider it.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Jan 9, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Damn I'm so bitter that I can play all these free games right now.
> 
> Just a bit ridiculous for the main complaint directed at Gateway to be the wait, when people are clearly ready to wait for an undefined amount of time for a different flash cart that has yet to even be released. The 3DS scene has been rife with promises, but only one cart has actually delivered from the beginning. Until my Gateway stops playing every game available for the 3DS, there's no reason for me to spend more money on something else or even consider it.


 

Funny, I always thought that the main complaints directed at Gateway were:

1) It exists solely for the purpose of pirating games that are still being manufactured (no home-brew, no emulators, nothing but brand new 3DS games).

2) Gateway intentionally bricked people's consoles, including their own users.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 9, 2015)

i guess there is nobody here left that remembers that the supercard team promised a video player but took over a year to release it and that it was pretty much shit when they did release it, they also took quite awhile to release the snes emulator plugin too, say what you will about waitway but they have actually delivered quite promptly compared to supercard team and GW updates always work as promised and the dstwo video player certainly did not live up to the hype
yeah they have always been prompt with compatibility updates for fw but so has GW been with emunand and GW has a better game compatibility track record as well
supercard is also a chinese team ,GW is not(they are probably french)

despite what people say i think GW's reputation has surpassed supercard teams


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol at those bashing DSTWO for the sake of bashing them because it's not Gateway XD I smell embitterment.


I don't see anyone actually bashing them? O___o

If anything, I just see people giving shit to GW as if it were the love child of Satan and ebola or something :\

Costello: Any chance of GBATemp edition DS2+?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 9, 2015)

That moment when you just got your expensive Sky3DS in the mail and you read this..

Someone pat me in the god damn back god freaking damn it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2015)

Öhr said:


> Now lets see who is faster: GW with their update or SuperCard with their release :3
> 
> im betting on supercard, despite putting my money on GW already >_<


welp whoever wins that's who i'll buy


----------



## Nollog (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe it's called dstwo+ for the same reason dsonei was called what it was, it's just an updated version to work better?
Hopefully it will exploit 3ds though, get gateway off their high horse for a bit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2015)

This is great news.
Personally I can't wait till Gateway releases an official statement saying that the Supercard team are actually a Chinese Mafia members and why we shouldn't support them.

_"They pay cheap Chinese employees to make fake post claiming their Gateway broke their console."_
_"But the clone team is a very organized mafia which uses dozens of fake Gateway users to pretend their problem are theirs." _
_- Gateway while the bricking fiasco was happening_


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 9, 2015)

The thing with Supercard is that they are old vets in the DS scene, Gateway is merely a new entrant. Obviously when the Supercard releases, their avid fans will sell Gateway and jump into the Supercard world once again, it's about customer loyalty, I'm sure many would go crazy when an Acekard for 3DS comes into the fray too.

Will I buy this card or any for the 3DS? No, it seems that I value free games much less than ones I've actually bought myself, so far every game that I've gotten on the 3DS I've completed it. When I had a Flashcart for the DS I rarely finished the games. Guess purchases do affect your game time....atleast to me.


----------



## Etheboss (Jan 9, 2015)

Haha, there we go again...

Everyone that is planning to preorder this (where did i hear that before ) , *you never learn do you*, you are just goning to end up complaining again when the card and/or the software it runs on is going to be delayed.

Why not simply wait until it actually comes out. problem solved.
You probably have many reasons not to agree with me but personally i never had any trouble getting stuff when it got out and have been enjoying it to the fullest.

Meh, it must be the consumers world we live in...

Anyway, i got lots of expectations for this new card, i own a DSTWO myself and am still very happy with it, it still has great support.
Lets hope it can do at least as much as the gateway and the sky3ds card combined...


----------



## Diag (Jan 9, 2015)

maybe gateway was active in the ds scene already, just under another name with a not-so-good-reputation... who knows 

í´ve high expectations for the supercard, as soon as there will be a releasedate i´ll get one.. i´m not sure yet, if i´ll keep my (at the moment useless) gateway for emergency cases (if it works by then) or if i´ll sell it by then 
i don´t think supercard will make the same mistakes like gateway (or so do i hope)

but everyone who hasn´t a flashcard yet, should better wait for their announcement.. i think it will support 9.2

edit: good morning


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 9, 2015)

uuuuuuuum, wtf?


----------



## DCG (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one 
Thanks for posting costello


----------



## console (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! I don't know this Supercard DSTWO+ is going release out soon. I think Supercard DSTWO+ maybe have 1 or 2 cores inside CPU and hope use new technology like very low power to save battery life. I guess Nintendo maybe would never block this Supercard DSTWO+ because supercard team can release new firmware out really very fast than all other flashcarts in the world. I guess Supercard DSTWO+ will blow all other flashcarts out of water and really insane powerful in the world! 

I still owned two Acekard 2i flashcarts and I ready for biggest upgrade to new flashcart for my 3DS XL. I should buy my New 3DS XL when is on sale.

I can't wait more news come out in near future. I guess people should excite for this special flashcart.


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 9, 2015)

console said:


> Wow! I don't know this Supercard DSTWO+ is going release out soon. I think Supercard DSTWO+ maybe have 1 or 2 cores inside CPU and hope use new technology like very low power to save battery life. I guess Nintendo maybe would never block this Supercard DSTWO+ because supercard team can release new firmware out really very fast than all other flashcarts in the world. I guess Supercard DSTWO+ will blow all other flashcarts out of water and really insane powerful in the world!
> 
> I still owned two Acekard 2i flashcarts and I ready for biggest upgrade to new flashcart for my 3DS XL. I should buy my New 3DS XL when is on sale.
> 
> I can't wait more news come out in near future. I guess people should excite for this special flashcart.


You mean updates for native support?


----------



## console (Jan 9, 2015)

I not sure about native support. When this flashcart get release out and we should have find out what have special features in there. Time will be fast to come.


----------



## wikili (Jan 9, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Wait what? So it wasn't WaryLouka's hoax?


WaryLouka start his hoax 1 months after the first rumors of DStwo+. The only hoax was his pics , the 5.1 ~9.4 compatibility and all the fancy features that he invented.

Like I say since a long time the DStwo+ exist, but the only thing we know officially (thank to supercard bbs) about the DSTWO+  is : 1) it's a flashcard in one cartridge, 2) it's actually only for 3DS v4.1 to 4.5 and 3) the rest will be announced during February for Chinese new year !


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 9, 2015)

Costello said:


> The e-mail states, and I quote, that they need "a few more days to debug their software".


 
Translated to "A few more days to get our hands on GW's software to mutilate to our own use."

I hope that's not the case. I always thought the R4 cards were king of the DS scene but turns out that the DSTwo is better from what I read here. It will be interesting to see how the new DSTwo+ differes from GW, and I'll be stalking threads of guys that bought the DSTwo+ to see what the differences are and if the investment would be worth it.



Godson777 said:


> Well. I dunno about all of you, but _I'm_ hyped.
> 
> And if I understood the OP correctly, it should be out in a matter of days?


 
A matter of days, just like GW slang.


----------



## Etheboss (Jan 9, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> I always thought the R4 cards were king of the DS scene but turns out that the DSTwo is better from what I read here.


The R4 cards were always medeocre, I can think of 3 cards that were way better from the top of my head, acecard, supercard and cyclods.
Also a lot of R4 cards were clones or fakes.
That said, once the wood firmware came out, the R4 cards really got better and profited from that.


----------



## Warft (Jan 9, 2015)

Price around 50$ saw in this post
http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-46894-1-1.html


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 9, 2015)

If the stats in this post are true, it's pretty cool that there's a built in FTP server. No need to remove the SD card anymore, just transfer right from your computer. It would probably take a while though with the 3DS's crappy wireless.

http://www.modchipwarehouse.com/new...ts-dual-modescompatibility-n3ds-v45-a-82.html


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm highly interested in this, just hoping it will be more stable than the DSTWO


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2015)

Holy shiz, if this turns out to have the features, the I am SO getting one of these bad boys.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> If the stats in this post are true, it's pretty cool that there's a built in FTP server. No need to remove the SD card anymore, just transfer right from your computer. It would probably take a while though with the 3DS's crappy wireless.
> 
> http://www.modchipwarehouse.com/new...ts-dual-modescompatibility-n3ds-v45-a-82.html


 

So it is what some people are thinking, the two gateway cards cloned into one card and most features will need emunand. They can take their card and shove it! I'm on latest firmware, I couldn't pass up the pokemon's online trading and bank.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Holy shiz, if this turns out to have the features, the I am SO getting one of these bad boys.


 
I thought those features (on the modchipwarehouse site) were the made up ones...


----------



## viral777 (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolPrizes said:


> I thought those features (on the modchipwarehouse site) were the made up ones...


 
source on those features being fake?


----------



## Escape (Jan 9, 2015)

viral777 said:


> source on those features being fake?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/news-on-the-supercard-dstwo-important.377853/


Maximilious said:


> If the stats in this post are true, it's pretty cool that there's a built in FTP server. No need to remove the SD card anymore, just transfer right from your computer. It would probably take a while though with the 3DS's crappy wireless.
> 
> http://www.modchipwarehouse.com/new...ts-dual-modescompatibility-n3ds-v45-a-82.html



That info is actually fake. We don't know yet what features it will have.


----------



## Maximilious (Jan 9, 2015)

Escape said:


> That info is actually fake. We don't know yet what features it will have.


 
Got it, wasn't sure I just saw it was shared on a Chinese forum that was linked in a previous post in the thread.


----------



## matpower (Jan 9, 2015)

I will be watching this closely, I am really happy with my DSTwo and I trust that the SC Team will do their own thing instead of copying Gateway.
(I wonder if they will update the CPU and release it as a DS flashcard, it could happen, but I doubt it.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

wikili said:


> WaryLouka start his hoax 1 months after the first rumors of DStwo+. The only hoax was his pics , the 5.1 ~9.4 compatibility and all the fancy features that he invented.
> 
> Like I say since a long time the DStwo+ exist, but the only thing we know officially (thank to supercard bbs) about the DSTWO+ is : 1) it's a flashcard in one cartridge, 2) *it's actually only for 3DS v4.1 to 4.5* and 3) the rest will be announced during February for Chinese new year !


 

Awesome, just what the 3DS scene needed, yet _*another*_ flashcard that supports only 4.x  Oh boy, I can't wait! That'll make it more appealing, good luck team, on getting it to work on the New 3DS 
A new 3DS flashcard supporting 4.x-9.x, that's a good one!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have had confirmation from supercard team a while ago.
Guess I wasnt news worthy LOL


----------



## Master X (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably another hoax.

Seriously - They wouldn't confirm it to a news site, yet give no mention of it on their site. Especially after what another member here did.

Email spoofing is a thing, not really hard, and well within Warylouka's abilities.

Unless SC puts the news up on their own site, or one of their admin confirms it on their forums, we can't really consider anything confirmed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

Master X said:


> Probably another hoax.
> 
> Seriously - They wouldn't confirm it to a news site, yet give no mention of it on their site. Especially after what another member here did.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, because Costello, the person in charge of this site, would really make up an elaborate hoax like this


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm thinking there will be a built in CPU like the older DSTwo cards whether or not they plan on upgrading the built in CPU is a different story.

To me it just makes sense, why else would they call it DSTwo+?  It simply means you get the DSTwo plus it now plays 3DS games.

Otherwise they could have just named it DS3/DS3D/DSThree in the case it does not have DS games functionality and built in CPU, expect 1.5x to 2x the price of Gateway.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 9, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Maybe it's called dstwo+ for the same reason dsonei was called what it was, it's just an updated version to work better?
> Hopefully it will exploit 3ds though, get gateway off their high horse for a bit.


 
Oh come on...why go trough all the trouble of producing an entirely new cartridge if not to run 3DS games as the main selling feature?

I mean, this is just specullating, I could be wrong. The new supercard may not play 3DS games at all. But they can never hope to compete with Gateway if it doesnt.

Lets face it. These cards sell for a *reason*: The free games.


----------



## Nollog (Jan 9, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> Oh come on...why go trough all the trouble of producing an entirely new cartridge if not to run 3DS games as the main selling feature?
> 
> I mean, this is just specullating, I could be wrong. The new supercard may not play 3DS games at all. But they can never hope to compete with Gateway if it doesnt.
> 
> Lets face it. These cards sell for a *reason*: The free games.


 
it's been years since they made a new card, dstwo was too good, maybe they want money.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jan 9, 2015)

So, does this suggest a DSTwo+ GBATemp Limited Edition like it happened with the original DSTwo as well?  would be pretty cool.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 9, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Maybe it's called dstwo+ for the same reason dsonei was called what it was, it's just an updated version to work better?


 
ds two +

in math, the omitted number is usually 1, so:

ds two + 1 =  ds three  (and by inverting the multipliers) = Three Ds !!

Holy crap, this damn Illuminatis!


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nollog said:


> it's been years since they made a new card, dstwo was too good, maybe they want money.


 
Highly doubt it, DSTwo runs fine on both the DS and 3DS for DS games and some emulation. 

They would probably loose money making a DSTwo+ card that just plays DS games since no one would really have a reason to buy it plus there's absolutely nothing wrong with the R4i Gold and DSTwo original for DS games on both the DS and 3DS, there's simply no market for making a brand new flash card for just DS games...


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 9, 2015)

We have 4 Supercard DSTwos in our house, mine, my 2 kids and even the mother in law 

Would certainly consider this as a serious alternative to Gateway......if it works on 9.2 that is....


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2015)

It needs to work on the newest firmware with all it's features working or their isn't any real point of owning it.


----------



## Gruntzer (Jan 9, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Um. Besides having the ability to play DS and 3DS games on one cart, is there really anything this cart could possibly do that existing ones don't? Don't get me wrong, this is cool and all, but unless they price super competitively and have support on higher firmwares, their card is going to sell like shit and disappear.


region free rom loading on 9.4

let us hope


----------



## WaryLouka (Jan 9, 2015)

Everything on my thread was true
There is a reason why I said it was an hoax and only an admin knows about it so yeah



Escape said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/news-on-the-supercard-dstwo-important.377853/
> 
> That info is actually fake. We don't know yet what features it will have.


 
no you butterfinger the features are true


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> Everything on my thread was true
> There is a reason why I said it was an hoax and only an admin knows about it so yeah
> 
> no you butterfinger the features are true


 

So it actually has 9.x support? Lol yeah right. What card manufacturer in their right mind would actually have the stones to support 9.x firmware?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 9, 2015)

Can I reply to this thread? YES I CAN. HELL YEAH FOR 3DS COMPETITION!!!!!


----------



## WaryLouka (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> So it actually has 9.x support? Lol yeah right. What card manufacturer in their right mind would actually have the stones to support 9.x firmware?


 

Gateway


----------



## weatMod (Jan 9, 2015)

SamAsh07 said:


> The thing with Supercard is that they are old vets in the DS scene, Gateway is merely a new entrant. Obviously when the Supercard releases, their avid fans will sell Gateway and jump into the Supercard world once again, it's about customer loyalty, I'm sure many would go crazy when an Acekard for 3DS comes into the fray too.
> 
> Will I buy this card or any for the 3DS? No, it seems that I value free games much less than ones I've actually bought myself, so far every game that I've gotten on the 3DS I've completed it. When I had a Flashcart for the DS I rarely finished the games. Guess purchases do affect your game time....atleast to me.


 
"gateway are new entrants" how do we know they? nobody knows who they are
 they could be made up od old DS scene devs  from other teams


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> Gateway


 

And yet no other cards, like this, will support it because the exploit that GW found for 9.x will never be publicly known, it's something others have to leak, much to the butthurt of the hackers that won't release it.


----------



## wikili (Jan 9, 2015)

Master X said:


> Probably another hoax.
> 
> Seriously - They wouldn't confirm it to a news site, yet give no mention of it on their site.


Wrong, it's confirmed to be a "actually" a 3DS v4.1~4.5 flashcard by SC猫猫 (administrator) et by GG34 (dev team) :
http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-46875-1-2.html
http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-46897-1-1.html
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-12140-1-1.html
(And others thread in chinese bbs)


----------



## WaryLouka (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet no other cards, like this, will support it because the exploit that GW found for 9.x will never be publicly known, it's something others have to leak, much to the butthurt of the hackers that won't release it.


 




			
				the_randomizer said:
			
		

> "oh no supercard can't make exploits"
> "since I think that it must be true"
> "fuck all other's opinions and thoughts, MINE IS GOOD"


 
Fixed it for you


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

wikili said:


> Wrong, it's confirmed to be a "actually" a 3DS v4.1~4.5 flashcard by SC猫猫 (administrator) et by GG34 (dev team) :
> http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-46875-1-2.html
> http://bbs.supercard.sc/thread-46897-1-1.html
> http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-12140-1-1.html
> (And others thread in chinese bbs)


 

Told ya it had the 4.x support BS. More 4.x bullshit hurrah, that's what the hacking scene needs, more cards that support lower firmware  That's what the scene needs, screw 9.x, right?  It's almost as if they don't want more customers. They're gonna have to run out of 4.x 3DSes sooner or later. 





WaryLouka said:


> Fixed it for you


Post 178 above proves that it only supports 4.x firmware, see those links. Those Chinese links have proof that there is no support for anything past 4.x, limiting 3DS users yet again.


----------



## WaryLouka (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Told ya it had the 4.x support BS. More 4.x bullshit hurrah, that's what the hacking scene needs, more cards that support lower firmware
> 
> 
> 
> Post 178 above proves that it only supports 4.x firmware, see those links.


 

well ok
just don't go over the top by saying "I'm right you bullshits"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

WaryLouka said:


> well ok
> just don't go over the top by saying "I'm right you bullshits"


 

I won't, but the point still stands that given those links, there is no 4.x support, nor will that Supercard team ever support 4.x+ because they don't want to and want to milk 4.x users. That's what we need, more 4.x only cards, that's sure to get more customers!


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Told ya it had the 4.x support BS. More 4.x bullshit hurrah, that's what the hacking scene needs, more cards that support lower firmware  That's what the scene needs, screw 9.x, right? It's almost as if they don't want more customers. They're gonna have to run out of 4.x 3DSes sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> Post 178 above proves that it only supports 4.x firmware, see those links. Those Chinese links have proof that there is no support for anything past 4.x, limiting 3DS users yet again.


For now it only has 4.x... but as soon as gateway releases their 9.x support it'll only be a matter of time before super card copies the crap out of it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> For now it only has 4.x... but as soon as gateway releases their 9.x support it'll only be a matter of time before super card copies the crap out of it.


 

Only reason they have to copy is because they won't willingly share said exploit info with other teams. But yeah, as long as they get it.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 9, 2015)

FAIL.

Unless it's 4.x for prototype and 9.x for final product, in theory it's still not out and there's not release date yet.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 9, 2015)

Considering how protective the gateway team is of their code, I suspect this will push back release of their 9.x release. They have to obfuscate how it works as much as possible after all, without bricking consoles.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 9, 2015)

They don't really have to copy it though. If the entry point is known (as we all have guessed, it's probably a QR code of a corrupted Mii in the Mii Plaza/Studio app), then they can easily just build their own exploit. It might be easier for them to do then copying Gateways likely encrypted/Obfuscated code. I don't recall the SuperCard team being known for ripping off other software. Didn't they do their own thing when they designed their firmware/menu OS for their DSTWO and the older DSOne for the DS/DSi?

It doesn't matter how much Gateway tries to obfuscate their code. On release, the entry point will be known. All it takes is a team of relatively competent coders to simply discover the exploit on their own and build their own set of features from scratch. Currently Gateway is the only flashcart team on the scene that does their own coding work. The other clones just rip off Gateway's code.

Supercard I don't think is really known as a clone. They are distinctly different then the other DS flashcarts of their time. It's been so long since they released a major flashcart though and the DS lifecycle is long over. People have forgotten what real competition looks like. But with the DSTWO+, I hope that shall change. 

How fast it occurs just depends on how complicated the exploit is.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Only reason they have to copy is because they won't willingly share said exploit info with other teams. But yeah, as long as they get it.


 
And why would they share it, they are a business, not a charity.


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 9, 2015)

People always disliking the fact of DSTWO. I call BS on that part


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2015)

serenade.63 said:


> And why would they share it, they are a business, not a charity.


 

Well, I know of some people that have their ways and it would be a real shame should that CFW be leaked  DSTWO/Supercard will likely find a way of their own. 4.x only cards be damned.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I know of some people that have their ways and it would be a real shame should that CFW be leaked  DSTWO/Supercard will likely find a way of their own. 4.x only cards be damned.


 
LOL downgrade! so i guess gateway just made it possible to use supercard dstwo+


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I know of some people that have their ways and it would be a real shame should that CFW be leaked  DSTWO/Supercard will likely find a way of their own. 4.x only cards be damned.


 
That's why some of the majority of people like Gateway better then DSTWO. Because of the new firmware


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2015)

well gateway doesn't support the new 3ds Xl so looks like DSTWO wins for me.


----------



## Steena (Jan 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, I know of some people that have their ways and it would be a real shame should that CFW be leaked


You should convince those people, if you have such a power!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2015)

Steena said:


> You should convince those people, if you have such a power!


 

I don't have the power to tell them to release it whenever, I just know that certain people will leak the CFW.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 10, 2015)

Waiting on this card to be released before I make a final decision on which flash card to get for the New 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2015)

deffinately waiting for this card with the gateway you have to run a stupid browser exploit every damn time you want to use it lol no thnx!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> deffinately waiting for this card with the gateway you have to run a stupid browser exploit every damn time you want to use it lol no thnx!


 
You shitting me? You have to be online to run Gateway now? Laaaaaaaaame


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You shitting me? You have to be online to run Gateway now? Laaaaaaaaame


yeeeeeeeeeep

lamest...hack...EVA!!

costello any way to find out if the dstwo has the same lame exploit?


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 10, 2015)

So, I think we can all be safely assured that DSTWO+ will support 9.2


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 10, 2015)

>Checks to see what 3DS firmware I have
>9.4

Fuck.


----------



## Isle41 (Jan 10, 2015)

So, one day after Supercard confirms, Gateway pulls their beta.

I feel like Gateway is never going to do anything unless they're absolutely forced to.


----------



## kirekun (Jan 10, 2015)

So in the time of 3ds 
Were dealing with Scumbag Developers ...

Sky3ds and their new button fiasco ...
Gatewait


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 10, 2015)

The GBATemp edition DSTWO looked bad. I wonder if the DSTWO+ will look any better.
Still gonna pick up the normal one for the sake of looks.


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll be waiting for this product after the gw fiasco


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 10, 2015)

Isle41 said:


> So, I think we can all be safely assured that DSTWO+ will support 9.2


 
Or maybe not. Maybe later on. Or just speculations or assumptions

UPS still hasn't dropped off my Gateway cart yet even though (Free shipping by singapore). I live in the U.S. Not on some island between Japan and China. [Gatewait] But DSTWO sounds good. I guess


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude you really got to learn how to write proper sentences since you live in the USA and not in some island between Japan and China...


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 10, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> Dude you really got to learn how to write proper sentences since you live in the USA and not in some island between Japan and China...


 
That's what I meant. Exactly. Sorry for the mind boggling post


----------



## PROTOBOY (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello

Anyone knows if is possible to play videos in 3DS flash cards???

I mean, we used to play DPG videos using moonshell and supercard dstwo.

Anyone knows if is possible to play videos by 3DS flash card???

Thanks


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 11, 2015)

weatMod said:


> "gateway are new entrants" how do we know they? nobody knows who they are
> they could be made up od old DS scene devs from other teams


 
Exactly why I said new entrants, we don't know their identity so I classified them as "new entrants".


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Jan 11, 2015)

Ooh, so I should buy it now or after the wrinkles get ironed out...?


----------



## Woosh (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm actually curious if my 2DS system is in the clear or not. System settings says I'm at version 9.3.0-21U.

Am I screwed?


----------



## PokeChampion (Jan 12, 2015)

Woosh said:


> I'm actually curious if my 2DS system is in the clear or not. System settings says I'm at version 9.3.0-21U.
> 
> Am I screwed?


 
Yeah. And i'm still at 9.2 but actually now upgrades to 9.4 past 9.3


----------



## Flame (Jan 12, 2015)

Supercard is Valve!

you say WHAAT?! you want proof, you say?


the proof! open the spoiler


Spoiler



supercard had the chance to name a new product as DSthree
which would fit the product perfectly.

what do they do?

name it episode plus.

WHERE IS OUR SUPERCARD HALF LIFE 3? VALVE!?



A B C

easy as 

1 2


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 12, 2015)

Flame said:


> Supercard is Valve!
> 
> you say WHAAT?! you want proof, you say?
> 
> ...


 
I think the inclusion of DSTwo name in the new DSTwo+ is because the DSTwo+ also has the ability to play DS games and if the DSTwo+ is like every other 3DS flash card on the market it will probably have two cards one being a DSTwo (maybe slightly upgraded) which acts like Gateway's Blue card for the loading the exploit and the other being the 3DS loader card which would be like the Gateway's Red card for loading 3DS games...I could be wrong.

Also SUPERCARD using the DSTwo brand on it's new 3DS flash card maybe a sign they have total confidence in their new DSTwo+ card after all the DS/3DS community has been highly recommending DSTwo flash cards for DS games on both the DS and 3DS for years and it's ranked as the top two best flash cards for the DS/3DS, seems to me SUPERCARD is not stupid enough to ruin the legacy of the DSTwo brand unless they have total confidence in their new DSTwo+ card for the 3DS.

We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## AkiraCast (Jan 12, 2015)

Please be good (doesn't have to be as good as GW but good quality) and cheaper than GW!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 12, 2015)

^and not need to connect to a lame webpage to run it


----------



## Nemix77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully we get some more information on the DSTwo+ sometime this week...with Nintendo Direct up tomorrow and the New 3DS very likely to be released in EU/NA before the end of February 2015, some concrete information on the DSTwo+ this week would be icing on the cake!


----------



## Subzero100 (Jan 14, 2015)

what is this exactly?


----------



## AkiraCast (Jan 16, 2015)

Subzero100 said:


> what is this exactly?


 
Supercard was a GREAT flash cart for the DS, second only to Cyclo I think (don't eat me if I'm wrong please, it's been a while since I was knowledgable with DS stuff). But Supercards carts themselves are really high quality and some of the more powerful ones out there. DSTwo even had a remove AP feature, Cyclo was better (I've heard anyways) but Supercard was a lot cheaper while still being amazing. I highly recommend it. DSTwo+ was the rumoured 3DS cart they were working on. Lol I should get sponsored by SC xD


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 16, 2015)

OfficerJeffrey said:


> Supercard was a GREAT flash cart for the DS, second only to Cyclo I think (don't eat me if I'm wrong please, it's been a while since I was knowledgable with DS stuff). But Supercards carts themselves are really high quality and some of the more powerful ones out there. DSTwo even had a remove AP feature, Cyclo was better (I've heard anyways) but Supercard was a lot cheaper while still being amazing. I highly recommend it. DSTwo+ was the rumoured 3DS cart they were working on. Lol I should get sponsored by SC xD


I'm curious, how was Cyclo better?


----------



## AkiraCast (Jan 16, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> I'm curious, how was Cyclo better?


 
I really cannot recall sorry xD It's been a while since I was really into the DS scene. I just remember hearing it was the best, which is great but I always just thought SuperCard was a better deal overall due to being cheaper and still amazing.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't know how far we are talking back here regarding DS cards, but OG R4 before it was slaughtered was definitely better than Cyclo  all I remember is all my buddies and I having the R4 with no troubles and our one friend who got a Cyclo having problems with new games not working. Don't get me wrong, I had my fair share of patching to do myself, but not as much as Mr. Cyclo.

We all laughed at his stupid caveman card... but like I said, this was a looooooong time ago! So Cyclo could've had a time (or just continued to work in the period between the R4 becoming the ded and Wood existing)

Everyone-> x( <- Me - I'm prepared for the fire


AnyHOOT, I am excited for this new card to come out. My DS and cart were stolen from me a long time ago and never bought a new one. I got a 3DS when animal crossing came out and thought to myself I'd wait for a flashcard that plays 3DS games to come out instead of buying a DSTWO.... that was a long time ago, and after the whole GW fiasco (I call it a fiasco, because I think how it operates is just crude and it doesn't support any additional function besides playing the games, like homebrew, DS games, and such, unacceptable) I had lost hope in a decent one coming out.

I am pleased to hear such news, and trust the talents of SC team, but totally ready for Nintendo to turn around and ruin it some way with an update... but I'll just get myself the new Monster Hunter 3DS and keep my XL outdated 

~Dax


----------



## gypsynimrod (Jan 16, 2015)

The Cyclo had leagues more features than the R4. Nicer default skin too, but that could easily be changed.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 16, 2015)

And I absolutely don't doubt you! lol I was a stupid kid, but my friend who got the Cyclo was a stupid kid!... I mean like, technology stupid, not regular stupid like I was

He probably had no idea how to update it which is why it never worked. I do remember it looking pretty.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 18, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> And I absolutely don't doubt you! lol I was a stupid kid, but my friend who got the Cyclo was a stupid kid!... I mean like, technology stupid, not regular stupid like I was
> 
> He probably had no idea how to update it which is why it never worked. I do remember it looking pretty.


The Cyclo was the lamborghini of flashcards in the pre-dsi era. 
It was far superior to the r4 and others until support was dropped. They tried to make a comeback with iEvo in the DSi era but couldn't keep up with the superior dstwo and support was dropped again. 
Most people just bought acekards though because they were best money/quality wise. 

That's the short story of it.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 18, 2015)

Aeter said:


> The Cyclo was the lamborghini of flashcards in the pre-dsi era.
> It was far superior to the r4 and others until support was dropped. They tried to make a comeback with iEvo in the DSi era but couldn't keep up with the superior dstwo and support was dropped again.
> Most people just bought acekards though because they were best money/quality wise.
> 
> That's the short story of it.


It's a real shame he was the one with the card then. He apparently had no idea what he was doing


----------



## drgnslayers (Jan 19, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> It's a real shame he was the one with the card then. He apparently had no idea what he was doing


 
Now, even Acekard isn't supported anymore because of a lack of space on the card for future updates


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 19, 2015)

So is this one going to drain your battery 3x faster than the original?


----------



## thelastlokean (Jan 19, 2015)

Why are so many people making so many extreme claims regarding the DSTWO+? I've heard it said will only work on 3DS for the old firmware, 4.5...  or people saying it couldn't possibly be true some of the things retailers have listed about it supporting all firmwares...

I think its safe to assume it is going to have a switch, that will change between two modes, one being for the 3DS and one being for the DS...

Why would they emulate the gateway and not immediately support up to 9.2 (what gateway currently supports up to?), further why would they even emulate the gateway? If I was making the design choices I would rather have a device that switches between being a DSTWO and a SKY3DS... It seems the supercard people try very hard to stay compatible with the most up to date firmware, from my understandings it will not be practical / easy for Nintendo to block the SKY3DS, especially if you use your own header/templates...

The DSTWO already has a beta version of Dingux emulator... If that was optimized and the DSTWO+ CPU was also upgraded, PSx and N64 emulation, along with everything a Dingoo can do could become reality... IMO they would be wise to use a CPU and layout that already has lots developed for it, then they could easily port tons of stuff over.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah haha some of the vendors are going ape shit with the claims they are making. I was in total disbelief of it existing at all until we got this official* word, but now I wait patiently to see what it really is, with my hopes set low as to not be disappointed.

That being said, I trust the SC team... they are solid and dedicated to their products. I hope it's some kind of dream come true, but we can only wait and see, right?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 19, 2015)

Only works on 4.5 for 3ds games which kinda make it a waste of time. They should stop making flashcarts until they figured out how to make it work on the latest firmware or downgrade it.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 19, 2015)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Only works on 4.5 for 3ds games which kinda make it a waste of time. They should stop making flashcarts until they figured out how to make it work on the latest firmware or downgrade it.


Where are you getting this from? There is no official word on what it works on.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 19, 2015)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Only works on 4.5 for 3ds games which kinda make it a waste of time. They should stop making flashcarts until they figured out how to make it work on the latest firmware or downgrade it.


Yeah but now we can downgrade any console up to 9.2 back to 4.5 without a GW so what is the problem?
Except probably for n3DS users of course ,if it is a GW clone then it will support emunand
Of course N3DS support will be nice especially since I plan on selling my old 3DS XL once GW finally releases support for my AU N3DS


----------



## Aeter (Jan 23, 2015)

thelastlokean said:


> Why are so many people making so many extreme claims regarding the DSTWO+? I've heard it said will only work on 3DS for the old firmware, 4.5... or people saying it couldn't possibly be true some of the things retailers have listed about it supporting all firmwares...
> 
> I think its safe to assume it is going to have a switch, that will change between two modes, one being for the 3DS and one being for the DS...
> 
> ...


Wow, so much bull shit in one post.
You are talking about people making extreme claims and then do it yourself.
As far as I know nobody knows anything about the specifications of the DSTWO+, if that is actually it's name since this name was made up by some hoaxer.
And you're already talking about upgraded CPUs heck even PSX and N64 emulation, which is totally ridiculous to even think of at this point.
And then the "safe to assume it will have a switch" part? Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 23, 2015)

I wonder how Gateway will compete with this.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> I wonder how Gateway will compete with this.


Regardless of how they will, the competition from SC will put the pressure on GW and others to innovate... assuming they've figured something new out  it will be good for everyone, whatever card you may have.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 23, 2015)

Simon Riley said:


> I wonder how Gateway will compete with this.


if it doesn't need to go online to use it it will already have beaten GW


----------



## thelastlokean (Jan 23, 2015)

Aeter said:


> Wow, so much bull shit in one post.
> You are talking about people making extreme claims and then do it yourself.
> As far as I know nobody knows anything about the specifications of the DSTWO+, if that is actually it's name since this name was made up by some hoaxer.
> And you're already talking about upgraded CPUs heck even PSX and N64 emulation, which is totally ridiculous to even think of at this point.
> And then the "safe to assume it will have a switch" part? Where do you come up with this stuff?


 

I made absolutely zero claims, learn to read. The 'safe to assume it will have a switch' comes from my understanding of how the 3DS works... It will either have a hard switch or some fancy new software method to boot between being a 3DS game, in 3DS mode or a DS game in DS mode... This is the nature of the 3DS when loading a game from the cartridge slot... If it is launched in 3DS mode, and you want to play a DS game... You will either have to switch the console to DS mode or emulate a DS, and that isn't very practical... With my limited knowledge of the registry and how the 3DS works... You will not be able to switch from DS mode and 3DS mode without going into the menu screen. If there is no hard switch on a this device that can supposedly play both... How would it know which you were trying to achieve?

I simply stated what I would do if I was involved in the design process (I am clearly not involved, if I was I wouldn't be posting here.), the only reason I talked about PSX or N64 emulation because in my opinion, it is the next logical step for developers to stride for... Actually PSX emulation has happened on a DSTWO already, just not at appreciable speeds...

The only reason I mentioned about upgrading a CPU for the DSTWO+, because it seems like an obvious choice as CPUs have come a long way since the original DSTWO was produced... But also to point out how the development team could come to the conclusion that DS-MODE homebrew is plenty if the DSTWO's CPU is carrying most of the weight anyways... Say using an identical CPU as a Dingoo and releasing a Dingux port, then they could justify going in more of a SKY3DS setup rather than the Gateway setup for 3DS rom compatibility... Such a final product would meet the things that have been advertised by some vendors about the DSTWO+ even though some have claimed that it is the impossible lies of scammers... Rather than assume such, I reasoned out a way that such claims could actually be realized.

No where did I say any of it was reality... Actually read my post that you quoted... I was simply openly exploring options from my perspective, as so many before have done on this issue... The only difference was I did not then tout any of my speculations as fact, but rather and quite plainly state them as nothing more than speculation that they are.

Meanwhile, you still get people posting things like this, note how they are stating something that is clearly unknown as fact...



Giga_Gaia said:


> Only works on 4.5 for 3ds games which kinda make it a waste of time. They should stop making flashcarts until they figured out how to make it work on the latest firmware or downgrade it.


 

Now go read the language and terminology used in my post, I was very clearly and blatantly speculating....

Conclusion: If I was supercard, which I am not, I would simply combine a DSTWO (maybe with upgraded CPU) and a clone of SKY3DS into a single chip, with a switch that toggles between the two modes...  This is also the only way I see it being realistic that the extreme claims being made by some website would be possible...


----------



## Aeter (Jan 23, 2015)

@lokean
You do realize that all your conjecture is based on specifications published by a hoaxer?
For that sole reason I don't understand why you are going so far speculating. 

And PSX emulation on DSTWO is practically non-existent and will probably never happen unless everything you HOPE for comes true.
There isn't even good PSX emulation on the GCW Zero (the best Dingux device out there) yet. 
N64 most likely will never happen since it is never going to happen on the GCW Zero either. 

Just tune down the ridiculous expectations for a device that isn't out on the market yet. 
You're just creating a lot of hype and expectations based on literally nothing.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 23, 2015)

dstwo is the best but If I used the card sometime on my 3ds it stuck on ejecting


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 23, 2015)

Recalling that the Supercard team couldn't even update their own SNES emulator I doubt they could provide anything what Gateway doesn't already provide (except maybe a flashcart that doesn't brick your 3DS). I predict their flashcart will be exploit based like Gateway and supports 4.X - 9.2 only.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 23, 2015)

If only I did not updated my 3ds to get one free pokemon game lawl..


----------



## Aeter (Jan 24, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Recalling that the Supercard team couldn't even update their own SNES emulator I doubt they could provide anything what Gateway doesn't already provide (except maybe a flashcart that doesn't brick your 3DS). I predict their flashcart will be exploit based like Gateway and supports 4.X - 9.2 only.


They probably could, but didn't because they were already top flashcart on the market and in the end all they're after is your money. 
We just got lucky that some persistent fellows here got a hold of the code and some talented programmers decided to improve them.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 24, 2015)

Aeter said:


> They probably could, but didn't because they were already top flashcart on the market and in the end all they're after is your money.
> We just got lucky that some persistent fellows here got a hold of the code and some talented programmers decided to improve them.


Which is exactly why competition is needed. SC team got way too comfy at the top of the DS game, much the way GW is with the 3DS, but if they start bumping heads new things will come about quicker.

The next few months following the release of this card should prove interesting...


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2015)

Aeter said:


> They probably could, but didn't because they were already top flashcart on the market and in the end all they're after is your money.
> We just got lucky that some persistent fellows here got a hold of the code and some talented programmers decided to improve them.


 

Because, screw competition, right?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2015)

so what happened to the review eh? guess that was a bust. never trust anything Chinese sellers say


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

When is this god-like card coming out?  I can't wait..


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> When is this god-like card coming out? I can't wait..


 
Soon. TM (R)


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> When is this god-like card coming out? I can't wait..


 
Blizzard Soon.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 12, 2015)

AceWarhead said:


> Blizzard Soon.


Uhhhhh no, you're completely wrong.......

Half-Life 3 soon, actually


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

Chary said:


> Soon. TM (R)





AceWarhead said:


> Blizzard Soon.





Dax_Fame said:


> Uhhhhh no, you're completely wrong.......
> 
> Half-Life 3 soon, actually


I hate all of you
~Squidward














(in case it wasn't clear, I'm jk)


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> I hate all of you
> ~Squidward


 
Okay okay, fine you big baby I'll give you the real answer


Spoiler



Right in the OP "a matter of days"


lol


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> Okay okay, fine you big baby I'll give you the real answer
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


JSDHJKHASDGHJASDKJHHASG OH THE HYPE

But really, it's kind of a dick move for the supercard team to say that like it'll be out in - well, a couple of days!


----------



## VMM (Feb 12, 2015)

I think the web exploit been used to launch 3DS .dat files is far more interesting than a flashcard that's been rumour for weeks


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

VMM said:


> I think the web exploit been used to launch 3DS .dat files is far more interesting than a flashcard that's been rumour for weeks


Sounds like way too much work, especially for someone who owns a flashcard.. and a GB USB 64M Smart Card


----------



## VMM (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Sounds like way too much work, especially for someone who owns a flashcard.. and a GB USB 64M Smart Card


 

You have tor press start two times, how could it be hard?


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

VMM said:


> You have tor press start two times, how could it be hard?


You're talking about the GBC emulator hack, right? Isn't the process of changing the game hard?


----------



## VMM (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> You're talking about the GBC emulator hack, right? Isn't the process of changing the game hard?


 

No I'm not, it was recently found a kernel exploit trough web browser, 9.2 and further are still been worked,
but you can launch gateway launcher and others in general, the idea is similar tough


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

VMM said:


> No I'm not, it was recently found a kernel exploit trough web browser, 9.2 and further are still been worked,
> but you can launch gateway launcher and others in general, the idea is similar tough


Oh, I was not aware of this. So like you can play 3DS games this way?


----------



## hankchill (Feb 12, 2015)

Would be nice to replace my Limited Edition GBATemp SuperCard DSTwo with a DSTwo+, I don't even care of it doesn't play 3DS games, only want to play ol DS Games with it.

My GBATemp SCDS2 fried itself when I inserted it into a 2DS. It gave me a sad


----------



## VMM (Feb 12, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Oh, I was not aware of this. So like you can play 3DS games this way?


 

Yes, you do, if you want I'll post the link here later, IIRC the auth or of it is a fellow GBATemp member.


----------



## SonicRings (Feb 12, 2015)

VMM said:


> Yes, you do, if you want I'll post the link here later, IIRC the auth or of it is a fellow GBATemp member.


That would be nice. So what you're saying is we don't need flashcards anymore?


----------



## VMM (Feb 13, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> That would be nice. So what you're saying is we don't need flashcards anymore?


 
Yes, you don't need it if you have a 3DS with one of the compativle versions of it.
Here is the link:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-static-html-javascript-gw-multilauncher.379080/


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 13, 2015)

VMM said:


> I think the web exploit been used to launch 3DS .dat files is far more interesting than a flashcard that's been rumour for weeks


Yeah, truth. Something we can actually see for ourselves.

Turn attentions toward software mods for 3DS, play games off SDcard lol no flashcards required! lel... I wish


----------



## VMM (Feb 13, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> Yeah, truth. Something we can actually see for ourselves.
> 
> Turn attentions toward software mods for 3DS, play games off SDcard lol no flashcards required! lel... I wish


 

I posted the link for it right above your post lol


----------



## Frederik (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope that Supercard needs no Bachelors Degree in Computer Sciences to make it run like Gateway actually does in the moment.
Plug an Play, thats what 99% of the Buyers want and only SKY supports Plug and Play at the moment, but has lot of restrictions (esp. no cheats and no eshop-games).
Please, Team Supercard : PLUG and PLAY


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 13, 2015)

Frederik said:


> I hope that Supercard needs no Bachelors Degree in Computer Sciences to make it run like Gateway actually does in the moment.
> Plug an Play, thats what 99% of the Buyers want and only SKY supports Plug and Play at the moment, but has lot of restrictions (esp. no cheats and no eshop-games).
> Please, Team Supercard : PLUG and PLAY


Stop! Hush!! You'll wake the dragons if you speak like that of the GW


----------



## Gjergji (Feb 21, 2015)

Software mod would be great though, i loved the psp 1000 times when i cfw it and play all games


----------



## Ninoh-FOX (Feb 22, 2015)

anything new about this flashcard?


----------



## Drak0rex (Feb 22, 2015)

Ninoh-FOX said:


> anything new about this flashcard?


It's coming soon


----------



## Gjergji (Mar 2, 2015)

So February is done and gone, any news from the dstwo plus team


----------



## night_hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

Supercard team didn't ever confirm that dstwo+ is real. Only speculations


----------



## Gjergji (Mar 2, 2015)

I see, tgnx than today i order up my sky3ds


----------



## Ra1d (Mar 2, 2015)

night_hawk said:


> Supercard team didn't ever confirm that dstwo+ is real. Only speculations


 

Considering that they didn't say it's a fake, it's safe to say something is coming, but whether it has the features everyone expects is a different question.


----------



## night_hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Considering that they didn't say it's a fake, it's safe to say something is coming, but whether it has the features everyone expects is a different question.


Of course, but the guy i quoted, asked for news from the team. So i think is correct to say that the bare existence of the card was never confirmed.


----------



## Gjergji (Mar 2, 2015)

Im on 9.5 so if i want that to work for me i probabilly would end up waiting a loot so im getin a sky 3ds and hope i dont regret it,    omg it was so easy on the times i had a psp and all worked with cfw


----------



## SonicRings (Apr 6, 2015)

Any news on when this is coming out? I hope it comes out by June.


----------



## kratoz29 (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got a New Nintendo 3DS XL, I'm totally a newbie about this machine running 3DS backups and certainly I'm not so much interested in it by the moment, I would like to play DS games with it... and I don't want to buy R4, I prefer the DStwo (after watching that it is out of stock and I even don't know if they sells this flash in México I've watched this thread)

Hopefully this flash arrives soon... I keep having my old Ds Lite with a DSTT... but hell, the Dstwo plus seems so promising.


----------



## StaticPain (May 23, 2015)

They need to just make the original one again if they can't come out with a new one...


----------



## Bryon15 (Jun 7, 2015)

Found this.

http://www.r4gateway.com/supercard-dstwo-plus-dstwo-flashcart-p-46.html

Don't know if those features are legit or not.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2015)

^Pretty sure that was from a while back. And when something promises you the sun and the moon, chances are it's too good to be true.

That and the fact that there are contradictions in their own features list. So yea......


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2015)

I enjoy the fact that some people still think this card is actually coming. There's not even a place in the market for it. If the Supercard team is still around and wants to make money, they'd be better off getting their good 'ol DSTwo out there for at least another year or two before axing it completely. After all, it is apparently still rather relevant, and at least a few people just in the past couple weeks on this forum have been seeking to buy one. It wouldn't hurt to at least get a small stock of 50 or so out to a couple dozen suppliers.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I enjoy the fact that some people still think this card is actually coming. There's not even a place in the market for it. If the Supercard team is still around and wants to make money, they'd be better off getting their good 'ol DSTwo out there for at least another year or two before axing it completely. After all, it is apparently still rather relevant, and at least a few people just in the past couple weeks on this forum have been seeking to buy one. It wouldn't hurt to at least get a small stock of 50 or so out to a couple dozen suppliers.


Yep in the time they have wasted hyping a non existent product and dropping support for their existing product that was aimed at a different audience they have lost some of their main selling points gba emulation and snes emulation and a free alternative has emerged to fill the gap of people who can't afford a gateway card (or didn't want one for "reasons").....basically them ceasing production of the DSTwo was a but of a dumb move, like apple announcing the ipad 5 will be coming out soon and stop selling the ipad 4, 7 months before they even.plan to sell the ipad 5 leaving the market to be gobbled up by the competition


----------



## Zense (Jun 10, 2015)

Bryon15 said:


> Found this.
> 
> http://www.r4gateway.com/supercard-dstwo-plus-dstwo-flashcart-p-46.html
> 
> Don't know if those features are legit or not.



"Keep this as a secret!"
I see they did... I'm not convinced, but let's just hope for the best. The supercard team seems to be your best bet on support


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 10, 2015)

That's the same mock up that went around a loooong time ago. It's not real... the DS2+ is real, but when exactly it will be released and the features are a mystery.

Your best bet is to just wait. It's pretty much your only option.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2015)

It's dead and buried to me.

Let's be realist, if it was real for real, it would have been much more credible, and probably we would have some more informations from the supercard team.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's dead and buried to me.
> 
> Let's be realist, if it was real for real, it would have been much more credible, and probably we would have some more informations from the supercard team.


There was that one SC mod that said it was coming *eventually*, but that could be 5 years from now. I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Costello (Jun 10, 2015)

I have contacted the SC team repeatedly about this over the past months. No reply 
That's all I can say. They must have changed their plans...


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 10, 2015)

Costello said:


> I have contacted the SC team repeatedly about this over the past months. No reply
> That's all I can say. They must have changed their plans...


Or they got BUSTED!! <-- The raid team

So strange they didn't reply


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 10, 2015)

I heard the supercard team can't stand pasta for some reason..


----------



## SonicRings (Jul 3, 2015)

WHEN IS IT COMING OUT?! I must have a DSTWO+..


----------



## shanefromoz (Jul 3, 2015)

Costello said:


> I have contacted the SC team repeatedly about this over the past months. No reply
> That's all I can say. They must have changed their plans...


Well they have just re released the Supercard DS 2  so maybe the + version has issues that they cant sort for now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 3, 2015)

annnnnnd Gateway's website is GONE.


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 4, 2015)

Not go to much offtopic, but this is not the first time the gateway website goes offline.
It will probably go online again ... 

That said, i thought the DSTWO or the + was dead...if not it is too quiet anyway..


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 21, 2015)

I just saw this webpage today: http://eng.supercard.sc/ and it says to be released in October!


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 21, 2015)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I just saw this webpage today: http://eng.supercard.sc/ and it says to be released in October!


OMG I'M SO EXCITED!! Hopefully it doesn't cost $80, though..
And hopefully it's safe to play games online on it.

EDIT: Ended up hacking my 3DS using RxTools, no need for this anymore!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 23, 2015)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I just saw this webpage today: http://eng.supercard.sc/ and it says to be released in October!



"Gateway Emulated". Damn, guess there won't be 9.9 support.


----------



## ZedCrannaford (Oct 26, 2015)

So keen for this


----------



## Ambassador (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Dax_Fame (Nov 2, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> "Gateway Emulated". Damn, guess there won't be 9.9 support.


uggggggh... this upsets me... the only way I'll buy it is if it's less than $60


----------



## Zense (Nov 8, 2015)

Dax_Fame said:


> uggggggh... this upsets me... the only way I'll buy it is if it's less than $60


Well, one of their dealers (http://www.3dskarten.com/supercard-dstwo-ds-two-plus-für-3ds-dsi-nds-sfc-gba-p-213.html) says they're gonna sell it for 49 Euros, which is about 53 USD


----------



## Gengarx33 (Feb 7, 2016)

Costello said:


> Fellow Tempers, I have just received official confirmation that the rumored 3DS flashcart from the Supercard Team, also known as *Supercard DSTWO PLUS*, is a reality. Unfortunately I haven't been given any technical details and cannot even confirm that it will play 3DS roms (but we can assume that will be the case otherwise they wouldn't be releasing it as a new product).
> 
> View attachment 14012​
> They also stated that the product won't be ready for a little while (a matter of days apparently) due to bugs in the current software - again we have to assume that they meant the firmware or specific version of EOS for the DSTWO PLUS. Stay tuned for more exclusive info and hot news straight from GBAtemp. Discuss in this thread! If you have any additional information confirmed by reliable source please feel free to contact us.



Have they put it up for sell yet? and where can i find more information on this?


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 7, 2016)

Gengarx33 said:


> Have they put it up for sell yet? and where can i find more information on this?



You're kidding, right..? It's been out for sale for quite a few months now.


----------



## Zense (Feb 7, 2016)

Gengarx33 said:


> Have they put it up for sell yet? and where can i find more information on this?


Look at authorized resellers on the supercard team's site. Yes, it's out.


----------

